
Show HN: Final Fantasy VIII running on Vulkan, Steam compatibility and much more - julianxhokaxhiu
https://blog.julianxhokaxhiu.com/2020-03-06-final-fantasy-viii-running-on-vulkan/
======
leshokunin
Whoa, that’s really cool. I didn’t realize ff8 had such issues, since 7 and 9
have gotten such modern treatment.

Does 8 not support steam workshop? It’d be really interesting to combine this
various mods to improve the overall QOL, like the ff7 mod (Ultima?) did with
all the visual aspects of the game. Is this doable here?

